# The end



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I retired my Thomson Tivo in December 2011 based on the last recordings on it.
Yesterday I booted it up - which it did 1st time, though I suspect the drives may be expiring.
Today it was collected by a courier and is off to a new home in Edinburgh.

Cheerio Tivo - you were fantastic!


----------

